# Pumilio woo hoo!



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

About a month ago i started seeing froglets peeking out of broms in my cristobal tank, tere are 5 in all! these are the first froglets they have raised so its pretty awesome getting so many. anyway i took these pictures then, but now they are all a bit bigger and doing great, so ill have to get new pictures.










































These were laid a couple days after i saw the first froglet, followed by 2 more clutches totaling 10 tadpoles that have been transported!











And, as one last bit of awesome news, this is becoming a common sight in my blue jeans tank


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

looking good Adam. these guys are next on my list =)


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Man, that's awesome!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice! I love the dad and baby pic


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Magical no?

I like seeing an eggmass under a cocohut but nothing is more exciting than see a fully formed miniature frog miraculously appear in the viv, overnight.

Nice stuff.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't want to set myself up for disappointment but two of my BJ's have been hanging out together quite a bit and the male refuses to leave one brom in particular...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, these guys seem to breed like rabbits.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

I can see the difficulty of going from egg to froglets because you really can have no part in it. But since I have been on here it seems like pumilio are very easy to get them to breed. Is it one of the easier species to have breed?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats on all the froglets! May you have many more to come!


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Awesome man! WTB cristo froglets


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Very cool, Adam.
It is kind of funny, our frogs are breeding in parallel to yours...our Cristos just morphed a new batch of froglets out, and we got a new clutch of BJ eggs too! Wierd.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

How are your BJ's set up??


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys!



alex111683 said:


> I can see the difficulty of going from egg to froglets because you really can have no part in it. But since I have been on here it seems like pumilio are very easy to get them to breed. Is it one of the easier species to have breed?


it really depends on the population. generally pumilio are thought of as advanced because of troubles with froglets. as far as getting them to breed, its not that hard at all (again, depending on population). the easier populations like cayo aquas and bastimentos breed like rabbits.



InnoEcto said:


> Very cool, Adam.
> It is kind of funny, our frogs are breeding in parallel to yours...our Cristos just morphed a new batch of froglets out, and we got a new clutch of BJ eggs too! Wierd.


nice! how did your clutch do? most of mine molded over, except 3 (so far anyway) which are developing nicely.



jfehr232 said:


> How are your BJ's set up??


i have a pair in what i was told was a 75, but i think it might be a bit bigger. i have pieces of ghostwood set up like a big root system, with lots of broms attached. and then there is of course tons of leaf litter and big leaved plants for cover.


----------



## InnoEcto (Jun 28, 2009)

Hopefully your 3 do well, and get transported. 
We had 2 or 3 go bad, and the rest have just a bit of mold, but are still developing. The last clutch we noticed did the same thing. It was a fairly large clutch that only hatched 2, but both were transported. We have at least 4 baby Cristos that just morphed. We're really liking those guys. They are so prolific.


----------

